# This forun has altered me.



## justinhcase (Apr 4, 2017)

I was going to use a negative pronoun to describe the condition.
but I think the effect is positive on the hole although it has eroded some of my social norms.
I was just watching the very exciting introduction of the female lead in James Bone Quantum Solace.
I then suddenly realized for the hole sequence..
I had been completely preoccupied with the logic that her nice chunky chain set would have to be a nice karat as she was a well funded bond girl.
The melt value and if it would be better routed through an auction.
Finally caught my self and had a word.
What about You?
Have you had any strange preoccupations derived from the good stuff? :lol:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 4, 2017)

Whenever me and my wife go to the city, and she forces me to go in the mall, I always check out the jewelry and such. This last time she said "I always get a little excited when you are looking at jewelry, then I remember all you see is scrap metal"
Me -"I thought you dont like to wear jewelry"
She say "I don't, but, its the thought.."
Me-"....uh..."

Thats not the only little way this forum has changed me. It has given me good friends. Goals, ambitions, and the tools I need to accomplish those desires.

A couple years ago, I knew nothing but what youtube taught me, short time before that, I literally knew nothing about gold beyond the fact that it's expensive, and that 15 years ago a "crazy coworker" told me to invest in it.. I was a dumb junkie, who didnt care about my future, as i wasnt even sure I would have one. Another coworker took his advice, and she is now worth well over 6 figures... Stupid, stupid younger me


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 4, 2017)

I was kinda already this way, from being a jeweler. I'd catch myself looking at the pretty girl's necklace and not her, um, at her.

But now sometimes I'll see a piece of jewelry, or something else with PM content, and wonder, "How would I process that?"



Topher_osAUrus said:


> I was a dumb junkie, who didnt care about my future, as i wasnt even sure I would have one. Another coworker took his advice, and she is now worth well over 6 figures... Stupid, stupid younger me


While you may not be worth 6 figures _yet_, I'll bet you have a whole breadth of experience she can only dream of. Sure, some of them may actually be nightmares, but dreams nonetheless  Your life has been different, not worse.


----------



## haveagojoe (Apr 5, 2017)

Apart from staring at people's jewelry, I feel that this forum has helped me to become more patient, reignited my interest in learning, and given me a sense of humility, being surrounded by so many knowledgable people


----------

